
Show HN: Bringing Go people to Go jobs - symbolepro
http://www.welovegolang.com/
======
usfundamentals
I like the design of the website and the range of the job postings. Spotted a
few local companies in the list. Are all the job postings on the site
submitted though the form? Or you get some jobs from other sources?

------
zzzcpan
Oh, btw, we have jobs.perl.org thingy in Perl. Would be nice to have an
official jobs.golang.org too.

